# That is a lot of posts!!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just reached 10,000 posts. That is a lot of typing :roll::hammer:. Did I really have that much to say or was it just a lot of babble?..lol Sometimes I can not believe that I have been on this forum for 4yrs I have seen alot of changes in the way the forum is run to the people that frequent this place. The one thing has stayed the same the love that is shown this breed. You guys are great at promoting this breed in the best light. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of this wonderful forum. :hug::hug:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It's definitely not babble! I always enjoy reading your posts. May there be many more!


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to say congrats on your 10 grand! That is a lot of advice, just think of how many people and pit bulls you have helped.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Cheers to 10k


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Miss Chatty Cathy up there  I am gonna catch ya


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

on another site,at every thousand your supposed to post hotties scantily clad.
I posted some of my friend girls from costa Rica,not models or movie stars or such,them fellers got A stiff neck.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That is a crazy amount of typing!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

well congrats on reaching 10 thousand! You are a giver of advice you have helped many people and pitties I'm sure! Shoot, I like talking about more then just pits with you, I really like the spirit talk! Speaking of, my friend recently told me that when her daughter gets on her nerves really bad- like at bed time, and she tells her that its bed time now-and she gets frustrated, a light zooms outta her daughter and hits her...she said last time it hit her in the eye. she said it hurts like a sting but not for long and not very bad. You know anything about this? (her daughter is a little "special" maybe a tad autistic, she is undiagnosed and 5 years old.) See, I seek your expertise about other things too!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! Congratulations Sharon!! I've got a lot of typing to do to catch up with you, lol. Hope I don't get "writer's cramp" lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Bev watch out for carple tunnel...lol.

I have never hear of anything like a light coming out of a person. That is beyond my knowlegde but I will definatly pull out my spirit books and do some research on this.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, congrats - bet your a great short hand typist now


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thanks everyone. Bev watch out for carple tunnel...lol.
> 
> I have never hear of anything like a light coming out of a person. That is beyond my knowlegde but I will definatly pull out my spirit books and do some research on this.


Thank you! I thought it was weird as well as I have not heard of anything like that, and I have heard a lot...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah man, you have been wonderful all these years. Thanks for sharing! I have learned a lot.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just imagine all of the advice, debates, and cool conversations we've had over the years. Now I know who kept them all going lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep that would be me and my big mouth...ummm figures. I do miss the debates.


----------

